# Wanted: Custom format (H/V) feature on new flatscreen



## PEB (Feb 11, 2013)

I hate the scrolling ticker across the bottom of the screen during sports programs so much, that I am considering buying a new 55-65" flatscreen if it had custom format settings. 

IOW, if I stretch the vertical by about 5%, then the ticker would move below the bottom edge of the picture. I would want to save this setting, and recall it during those sports programs. 

Is this feature available?


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

I know of no such feature on a consumer TV or professional monitor. You may have to settle for zoom, which will also crop top and side image content, as well as seriously reduce image resolution. You should be able to find a professional outboard digital processor that can do what you suggest, but you may not like the price.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most projectors can do this, at least my Panasonic can. Is there an option to use a projector and screen?


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Most projectors can do this, at least my Panasonic can. Is there an option to use a projector and screen?


What is the function called on your Panasonic?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bottom masking is one way to achieve it the other is vertical shift.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

A cheap and simple solution would be to make a black paper or cloth mask for the existing TV. The ends could wrap around the screen bezel where Velcro could be attached out of sight on the back side of the outer edge of the TV's cabinet frame.


----------



## PEB (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes I thought of this idea, and I think it is the only practical solution. Besides it works for any TV, and so I don't have to look for a feature that doesn't exist - I can choose the TV based on everything else.


----------



## qixuedecs (May 4, 2015)

Bottom masking is one way to achieve it the other is vertical shift.


----------

